# question about weight of 60/65 in tvs



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

The 60/65 in tvs show a weight of 108/115 lbs, .how difficult are they to lift, install and connect devices to? The old crts were murder. I thought lcd wanted to get awayfrom heavy and bulky.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't try to do it alone, even if you're a weight lifter! 

They are svelte little babies compared to CRTs of anywhere near that size.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Real easy if you have two people. Its not the weight, its the balance. Took me and a buddy about 5 minute to install the wall mount and hang one.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My 64" plasma has a shipping weight of 113 pounds, but the TV itself only weighs 77 pounds. The new version for this year (PN64E7000) only weighs 40 pounds. 
Where are you getting your weight?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've moved my 60" and 65" displays many times by myself (including up and down stairs). I used to have a receiver that was heavier.

Of course, I don't bow to Marketing, so had no need to mount them anywhere, but placing them on and off a lowboy is a breeze.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Mounting a TV on the wall is a bow to marketing? 

I remember Popular Science articles from 60 years ago saying that a TV which could be mounted on the wall was only 10 years away. It seems to me that the general public has wanted a wall-mount TV since at least the 1950s.

And you didn't want to move my first HDTV, a 34" 16:9 RCA tube set which weighed 275 pounds, including the built-in DirecTV HD tuner. I sold it for $75 with the caveat you had to move it out of my living room today for that price.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The problem with any large flat panel is not the weight but the size. It's awkward to carry a largish TV by yourself. With 2 people it's a snap unless you're getting the 105 incher from Panasonic.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CRTs of that size could be 200-300+ pounds, so definitely an improvement. I would still have a second person. They are still cumbersome.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Mounting a TV on the wall is a bow to marketing?


Yes.



Carl Spock said:


> I remember Popular Science articles from 60 years ago saying that a TV which could be mounted on the wall was only 10 years away. It seems to me that the general public has wanted a wall-mount TV since at least the 1950s.


Most people wanted the ability because it seemed cool and that would mean they were thin enough. However, since the ideal placement for a display (base) is 2-3' off the floor, there's no good reason to actually mount it - unless it's for a bedroom or bathroom when viewing height doesn't really matter - other than the fact that it looks cool that way in magazines.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> ... However, since the ideal placement for a display (base) is 2-3' off the floor, there's no good reason to actually mount it - unless it's for a bedroom or bathroom when viewing height doesn't really matter - other than the fact that it looks cool that way in magazines.


Exactly. I can look over the top of my laptop and see the wall-mounted TV in the bedroom. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Most people wanted the ability because it seemed cool and that would mean they were thin enough. However, since the ideal placement for a display (base) is 2-3' off the floor, there's no good reason to actually mount it - unless it's for a bedroom or bathroom when viewing height doesn't really matter - other than the fact that it looks cool that way in magazines.


Thanks for that. I've never mounted a monitor, and now understand why!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dettxw said:


> Exactly. I can look over the top of my laptop and see the wall-mounted TV in the bedroom. :lol:


At this second, the top of my MacBookAir just touches the bottom of the TV in my LR, and it's on a 2 foot stand.... Wonder if his Steveness had that design concept in mind. :eek2:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> since the ideal placement for a display (base) is 2-3' off the floor, there's no good reason to actually mount it - unless it's for a bedroom or bathroom when viewing height doesn't really matter - other than the fact that it looks cool that way in magazines.


In one way, we agree. I can tell you from 30 years of selling consumer electronics that people don't care what is the correct way to view a television, or to listen to a stereo for that matter. They view both as an appliance. By mounting a television on the wall, they are regaining floor space in their living room. They may have been inspired by a picture they saw in a magazine but the reason they do it is not to look like _Better Homes and Gardens_ but to make their room work better.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

dettxw said:


> My 64" plasma has a shipping weight of 113 pounds, but the TV itself only weighs 77 pounds.
> 
> Where are you getting your weight?


Shipping weight includes the box, packing materials, cords, cables and any accessories and, of course, the table/desk mounting base. The base itself can be a third of the unit's total weight.

My first 30" Syntax with a glass screen was considerably heavier with the base removed than my current 32" Toshiba is with the base.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> In one way, we agree. I can tell you from 30 years of selling consumer electronics that people don't care what is the correct way to view a television, or to listen to a stereo for that matter. They view both as an appliance. By mounting a television on the wall, they are regaining floor space in their living room. They may have been inspired by a picture they saw in a magazine but the reason they do it is not to look like _Better Homes and Gardens_ but to make their room work better.


i would say that those people are in the minority, especially since a large number put a cabinet under their display to hold the rest of their equipment anyway. not to mention i cant recall the last time i saw a living room that was utilizing the two feet of space directly in front of the display.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> i would say that those people are in the minority,


Somebody's buying a whole bunch of wall mount brackets for something.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

umm, no, they're buying them to mount their tv's on the wall. not sure what that has to do with the discussion.


----------

